# My self portrait...underwater..in a swimsuit!



## kathyt (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, you read it correctly. You are not allowed to make fun of me!  This is NOT the most flattering pose at all! It looks like I have huge legs, but I really liked the image so I wanted to share it anyways.


----------



## baturn (Jul 19, 2013)

Very few others will get this, but shades of Esther Williams. Another lovely swimmer.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 19, 2013)

Great form :thumbup:


----------



## Nahin (Jul 19, 2013)

Great swim agree with baturn about shades. But plenty nice one promote and share with us.


----------



## Fotofashion.no (Jul 19, 2013)

Like it


----------



## ShaneF (Jul 19, 2013)

Great photo, i love underwater action shots. Makes me want to sneak into my neighbors backyard for a dip


----------



## kundalini (Jul 19, 2013)

No doubt, the water easily adds ten pounds that aren't really there.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## runnah (Jul 19, 2013)

Very 50's vibe to this. I like it, now for the out of the pool shots...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 19, 2013)

baturn said:


> Very few others will get this, but shades of Esther Williams. Another lovely swimmer.



My very first thought, nice Kathy!


----------



## squirrels (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow, I really love this.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## tirediron (Jul 19, 2013)

Nicely done Kathy!


----------



## kathyt (Jul 19, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done Kathy!


Thanks j.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 19, 2013)

Bad a$$ Kathy. The only issue I see is the framing cutting you off. But honestly, underwater, sharp, elegant...I really have no complaints. Nice work.


----------



## hopdaddy (Jul 19, 2013)

kundalini said:


> No doubt, the water easily adds ten pounds that aren't really there.


I agree with Kundalini , Things under water appear 25% larger than they actually are ,at least that is what I got taught in scuba classes 30 years ago.  But would like to add that the right arm ,not having space between it and the body gives the illusion of being a larger mass . 
   As far as the photo itself ,LOVE IT ! just wish you were a tad bit higher in the frame.......RE-shoot ???


----------



## kathyt (Jul 19, 2013)

hopdaddy said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt, the water easily adds ten pounds that aren't really there.
> ...


I think I just might. There are many things I would change about this image too. I just purchased this camera and I am learning the ropes.  Quite a change from my dSLR.


----------



## runnah (Jul 19, 2013)

hopdaddy said:


> I agree with Kundalini , Things under water appear 25% larger than they actually are



This is why I swim nude all the time.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 19, 2013)

Awww. I missed it.


----------



## Tee (Jul 19, 2013)

Aaand....I'm late again to the party


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jul 19, 2013)

boooooooooooooo image gone.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 19, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Awww. I missed it.



So did I but, if you go to the flickr link, you'll see a photo of a really beautiful young lady in a cowboy hat.




Boudoir session by Kathy Thorson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 19, 2013)

why is it gone??


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 19, 2013)

Found it!  Kathy_Thorson Underwater Selfie


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 19, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Found it!  Kathy_Thorson Underwater Selfie



Are you kidding?  She edited this out of the first post?  Why?


----------



## Indofred (Jul 20, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Found it!  Kathy_Thorson Underwater Selfie



OMG - If I wasn't a married man, I'd be round her place with flowers and chocolates.


----------



## sashbar (Jul 20, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Found it!  Kathy_Thorson Underwater Selfie



Oh, well. Now there is even less chance we will see that photo again.  Doh!


----------



## JClishe (Jul 20, 2013)

Excellent picture. Kathy, what camera did you use for this?


----------



## Buckster (Jul 20, 2013)

sashbar said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > Found it!  Kathy_Thorson Underwater Selfie
> ...



If some random noob had posted it, s/he would have been roasted on a spit over flaming P&S bodies doused in copious amounts of TPF "Pro" condescension for a failed composition that sliced off the woman's chest, rather than the foot licking praise witnessed here.


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 20, 2013)

Buckster said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Robin_Usagani said:
> ...



I don't think so. A cool photo is a cool photo.


----------



## terri (Jul 20, 2013)

I love it, flaws and all.   Great imagination, Kathy, and you look incredible!    :thumbup:


----------

